

Worms regrow their decapitated heads, along with the memories inside - bproper
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4510580/planarian-worm-regrows-memories-after-decapitation

======
kghose
Paper at:
[http://jeb.biologists.org/content/early/2013/06/27/jeb.08780...](http://jeb.biologists.org/content/early/2013/06/27/jeb.087809.abstract)

Folks might be interested in learning more about the original 1960s study
referenced in the current paper

\-
[http://everything2.com/title/The+ability+of+planarian+worms+...](http://everything2.com/title/The+ability+of+planarian+worms+to+run+a+maze+more+successfully+after+being+fed+the+remains+of+a+successful+worm)

\- [http://www.apa.org/monitor/2010/06/memory-
transfer.aspx](http://www.apa.org/monitor/2010/06/memory-transfer.aspx)

------
Eva_Peron
I think one Herbert West, MD lately of Miskatonic University in Massachusetts
would be particularly interested in this study.

